# Beer can chicken with Couscous



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Well I've been at it again. 

It was a GORGEOUS day out there and I wanted to fire up the grill. This morning my wife tore out a page from the Food & Dining section of today's Free Press. There was a recipe for couscous with spring peas. It looked and sounded very good. I decided that it was time to do a "Beer Can Chicken" on the grill. It should go well with the couscous recipe. I headed to Kroger and picked up a nice size roasting chicken and the rest of the stuff I needed. Beer Can Chicken is so easy and very good. I put the bird on the grill and prepped things for the couscous while the chicken cooked. Here's the recipe for the couscous....

Couscous with Spring Peas

6 to 8 oz. (about 1-1/2 cups) sugar snap peas
1/4 medium red onion
1 handful fresh flat leaf parsley
2 tsp. olive oil
3/4 cup couscous
1 tbsp. lemon juice
salt and pepper
(optional that I added on my own)
one chicken bouillon cube

Trim peas and cut in half. Peel and finely chop red onion. Chop parsley. Add one cup water to medium pot. (here's where I added a bouillon cube and let it dissolve) Bring to a boil. Add peas and cook about one minute. With a slotted spoon remove peas to a bowl and set aside. Add 1 tsp. oil to pot and return to boil. Add couscous to water, cover and remove from heat. Let rest five minutes. Fluff with fork and toss with peas, onion, parsley, lemon juice, and remaining oil. Season with salt and pepper.

I added the bouillon cube to the water to add some more flavor to the couscous. It went nice with the chicken. It would probably still be good without it but whenever I cook couscous I like to use broth instead of water to add some flavor. It works very well.

Here's what tonight's dinner looked like....




















Try it, I think you'll like it!

John


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Looks like your eatin good there John! Thanks for sharing!


----------

